# Nice spray bottles for my homemade cleaners



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm looking for some nice clear spray bottles that I could put my homemade
cleaners in. I've been reusing old seventh generation bottles, etc etc. Last week I found a nice clr bottle and put my vinegar mix for the bathroom in it and I thought how I could keep a bottle in the shower to use as needed. It looks so nice. I tried to turn the top and I broke the spray thing off.







I want some nice simple clear ones that don't look industrial. Everything looks so much better in a nice container.


----------



## anniegirl (May 17, 2005)

I'm the same way! I really like simple, clear, round spray bottles. They just look clean and nice.

Do you have Big Lots? I bought a nice one there, it had lavender bathroom cleaner in it by Simple Green. I had high hopes that the cleaner in it would be good and I could reuse the bottle when it was empty. But it was awful, very chemical-y. So I dumped it, washed the bottle out and put my homemade stuff in it. It was only $1 and the label peeled off easy.

I used to really like Method's bottles too, but I think they changed them.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

When I was looking for the same things you want, I found them to either be very challenging to find or quite pricey when I did finally find some. I did end of buying two. One was kind of a frosted bottle in a nice shape and the other was a clear green in a different nice shape. They are both small and I find I rarely use them. I keep my vinegar/water mix in the more industrial looking plant sprayer bottles I have had for a dozen or more years. They are just more practical and work better. Good luck!


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't want anything fancy just clear plastic ones with a clear sprayer so they look nice-plain and simple. I don't think we have a big lots-I'll have to see maybe I just don't know of one.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

I would also like to find some good spray bottles for homemade cleaners. Seems whether I buy a spray bottle, or re-use one from cleaner I bought, they only last a couple months at best, and then the sprayer just does not work anymore. What gives? Are there bottles that last longer?
Thanks!

Jen


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't seem to have problems w sprayers. They tend to last a long time w me. The magazine Real Simple always shows the clear bottles I am looking for. I have one but would like a few more. I guess I should contact them to find out who they get them from. Here is a link to one I found- the vinegar bottle but this one does not have the sprayer on it. I see them all the time in this mag but of course when I'm looking you can't find it.









http://www.realsimple.com/home-organ...547/page7.html


----------



## Slabobbin (Jan 29, 2004)

Windex used to put their cleaner in clear glass bottles. I would love to find some of these at a thrift store or somewhere. We try to stay away from plastic.


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

Target sells Rubbermaid brand sprayers (where they have the mops/sponges) and i find the work very well. you can twist the little nozzle thingy and make the spray wide or narrow. and it has measurements on the side.


----------



## MacroMama (Mar 9, 2007)

I have some! I was having the same trouble so I went to Bed Bath and Beyond and found some clear plastic spray bottles. I can't remember the brand name but it cost something ridiculous like $10 or $12. However, it works great!


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll have to go by Bed bath and Beyond this week to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

I just went to lowes yesterday and bought some really cheap, recycled plastic spray bottles-they are not clear, but have good markings for measuring ratios of ingredients, and you can adjust the spray easily, and you can write the name of the stuff on it-i got one with blue labeling and one with red, so i can do the vinegar and hydrogen peroxide in different bottles for ease of use.

i know its not clear, but the clear bottles ive seen are very pricey and these were less than 2 $ each and recycled~so it was a good buy for me, you may end up liking something like that.


----------



## essnce629 (Oct 26, 2005)

I would also like to find some nice spray bottles. Right now I'm using two empty Method cleaner bottles for my vinegar/water solutions. They are clear and nicely shaped and I've been using them for over 2 years now with no problems.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I just picked up one at Ikea the other day......


----------



## saalmc (Feb 26, 2007)

The ones I like most are from Casabella and are available at Bed Bath and Beyond. They are silly expensive, though- round $5 each. Hard to justify that cost. I was lucky enough to find some at TJ Maxx, that was awesome.

Hope you find some you like!


----------

